# Strange Fragrance Oils



## christinak (Mar 20, 2013)

Can someone lead me to strange fragrance oils?  I know that sounds odd but is there a place to buy stuff like cement, oil, brick, dirt....etc. ??


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 20, 2013)

Save on Scents has a LOT of weird ones, Baby Diaper, Gasoline (both high and low octane), dirt, several different bacons, just ugh. However, I have seen it said that you have to order their highest concentration in order to get any scent, that people have reported if you order the lower ones, the scent is almost unnoticeable. Also, they have a crappy system where you have to order so much in a certain timeframe to get the member prices, blah blah blah.

NG has a Dill Pickle FO that smells REALLY good. WSP's Dirt is awesome, smells just like potting soil.


----------



## Nevada (Mar 20, 2013)

Wonder where these folks get their Scents



christinak said:


> Can someone lead me to strange fragrance oils?  I know that sounds odd but is there a place to buy stuff like cement, oil, brick, dirt....etc. ??


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 20, 2013)

Peak Candle has a "Mary Jane" scent, and I think baeball glove could be made out of leather scent and something oily, like that Indonesian Teakwood I didn't like. Cash is interesting, Urinal Mint... LOL how much do you want to bet it's plain old mint?


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 20, 2013)

Interesting!  My husband was joking about me making some "guy" soaps and scenting them to smell like bacon, nachos, etc.  Wow!  Didn't know it was potentially possible!  I have some "window" shopping to do online!


----------



## christinak (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol, I know there are lots of weird ones.  I needed those for a certain line I want to do.  Im worried about ordering from that place with the different concentrations....I only need an ounce of each.


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2013)

I know that WSP has a Dirt scent also.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 21, 2013)

Nature's Garden has a lot of strange scents.  They also have a lot of nice ones too.  They have Cannabis Flower and they used to have cash.  Baseball glove is going to be leather.


----------



## ChinahSea (Mar 21, 2013)

Nature's Garden has some fun ones. Monkey Farts, Easter Bunny Burps, Butt Naked, Dirt, Cannabis Flower, Dill Pickle, Elf Sweat, Hillbilly Homebrew......


----------



## terminatortoo (Mar 21, 2013)

I would love  the smell just as it begins to rain, if they could bottle that I would be so happy!
I kind of think it is a dirt smell.


----------



## christinak (Mar 21, 2013)

me too, terminator!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 21, 2013)

I loved a perfume called Snow by Demeter. They discontinued it...
EDIT: sorry the local stores discontinued it. I found it online. YAY!


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 21, 2013)

Badger said:


> I know that WSP has a Dirt scent also.



WSP's Dirt is wonderful and strong!

I think NG has a bacon FO.  Daystar has Saddle Shop which gets great reviews.

I can't imagine how awful urinal mint smells!!!


----------



## paillo (Mar 21, 2013)

Someone mentioned this Etsy site the other day. It even has beef jerky fragrance! (gag  ) https://www.etsy.com/shop/sinfulscents4u


----------



## Genny (Mar 21, 2013)

paillo said:


> It even has beef jerky fragrance! (gag  )



Hmm...the beef jerky fragrance looks more gross to me because it's right next to the dirty diaper fo.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 21, 2013)

terminatortoo said:


> I would love  the smell just as it begins to rain, if they could bottle that I would be so happy!
> I kind of think it is a dirt smell.



I think (if I remember my science correctly :??? the smell you smell at the start of a thunderstorm is ozone.  I have seen some companies selling "ozone" fragrances, but not sure if this is the same thing.  May need to order some samples to test out some of these funky scents.....oh, wait I'm not supposed to buy out any more FOs until my drawer of scents is emptier!  :-D


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Mar 21, 2013)

WSP's  grass of I have to say I love it, it smells like a summer day after the grass is cut!


----------



## Cindiq4u (Mar 21, 2013)

Cannibus Flower is AMAING! Almost everyone who smells it either kind of likes it or Loves it... Monkey Farts is just a catchy name, it's Sooo yummy.. I think mixing the Bacon scent with a Maple scent could be a fun one ( not to offend the Veggies out there ). Some have said Grass smells wonderful. Remember when Jelly Bellies did the Harry Potter Flavors and they had a Jellybean that was called Vomit? Yet, they were a hit... Weird is RAD!


----------



## christinak (Mar 21, 2013)

Im excited to try some,  I just have to figure out which place I want to go with so Im not paying shipping from 5 different stores, lol


----------



## danahuff (Mar 21, 2013)

NG also has bacon, but I haven't smelled it.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 21, 2013)

Someone asked me once if I would make him a Cheez-it scented soap for fun because he likes them so much.  I haven't done this yet, but I told him if he bought the FO for it I would...now where did I put that link???


----------



## Nevada (Mar 21, 2013)

Names of the scents are can be suggestive. "Hey, doesn't this smell like dirt to you" "yes it does!"

When we judge Home brewed beer in competitions we were instructed not to talk. "do you smell chlorine?" while someone is thinking it could be hops or oxidation or a phenolic infection, or nothing until I mention it.
Roy


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 21, 2013)

I made Save on Scents's Gunpowder scented soap for my husband.  He says it's ok, not "OMG that's it!" but it definitely has notes of gunpowder in it.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 21, 2013)

danahuff said:


> NG also has bacon, but I haven't smelled it.



That would have to be made with a high percentage of lard, right?


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2013)

I have to make french toast soap for a friend of mine because he told me he thought french toast was sexy ;-)  Actually, there was a blind study done on men to test what scent was sexy, and the result was that men think that cinnamon buns are sexy ;-)


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm ordering bacon from NG. Not today but sometime.


----------



## christinak (Mar 21, 2013)

I put up a link a couple days ago for an etsy seller with 25% off fo's.  She has ALL the scents I need....tons of them.  Im ordering today!!  YAY!!  It's sinfulscents4u.


----------



## christinak (Mar 21, 2013)

I lost that question Genny for what you wanted me to ask her?


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2013)

Someone mentioned Cheez-itz scent.... http://www.etsy.com/listing/126970227/cheez-it-lovers-fragrance-oil-for-soap?


----------



## Genny (Mar 21, 2013)

christinak said:


> I lost that question Genny for what you wanted me to ask her?



Can you please ask her if she supplies the IFRA certificates for any of the FO's?

Although, I guess I could have gone & messaged her LOL


----------



## christinak (Mar 21, 2013)

lol I will ask!  She probably has cheez its!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 21, 2013)

Badger said:


> I have to make french toast soap for a friend of mine because he told me he thought french toast was sexy ;-)  Actually, there was a blind study done on men to test what scent was sexy, and the result was that men think that cinnamon buns are sexy ;-)



Filing that information away.

You remember those commercials with the woman carrying bacon around to attract men?


----------



## danahuff (Mar 21, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> That would have to be made with a high percentage of lard, right?



It only seems right.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 21, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I'm ordering bacon from NG. Not today but sometime.



I am curious, I'll admit it, but it is not a scent that screams "clean" to me. Although as Cindiq4u noted, it might be interesting with maple.  :think:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 21, 2013)

Badger said:


> Someone mentioned Cheez-itz scent.... http://www.etsy.com/listing/126970227/cheez-it-lovers-fragrance-oil-for-soap?



I am kind of tempted now...he's going to be opening a coffee shop with his wife soon, so I was thinking of sending him a congratulations note with one of my coffee bars...which is what lead him to asking me about Cheez-it soap in the first place


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2013)

The price isn't bad and if you buy a few of them the shipping cost goes down also... I am not helping, am I? ;-)


----------



## christinak (Mar 21, 2013)

Genny, she will include that list in your order if you request it.  Some are still being worked on though but I guess she has most.  I just ordered and saved over $12 with the coupon code!!  She has every scent I wanted.....not everything is listed in the store so if you don't see something, just ask.


----------



## christinak (Mar 21, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I am kind of tempted now...he's going to be opening a coffee shop with his wife soon, so I was thinking of sending him a congratulations note with one of my coffee bars...which is what lead him to asking me about Cheez-it soap in the first place


 
I'll be you she has it and Friday is the last day for her sale!  That's a good savings!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 21, 2013)

You guys are total enablers! I posted a shea butter deal on my facebook for anyone lloking... ED has a great sale today on 5 pounds of organic Shea!


----------



## cliff (Mar 21, 2013)

terminatortoo said:


> I would love  the smell just as it begins to rain, if they could bottle that I would be so happy!
> I kind of think it is a dirt smell.



I would love rain as well. One of our favorite things to do is sit out on the porch during a summer shower sipping on coffee. Good times.


----------



## christinak (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's my list!  I'm really excited to get them and make my crazy soap 

gasoline
oak barrel
teakwood
almond coconut chocolate
yellow silk
vintage
sambuca
salt water taffy
sleepy hollow
raw sugar
suntan
motor oil
cement
.play doh
grass
almond rum
cake batter
cookies cream
carnival
dirt
guy vanilla tobacco
brown sugar


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 21, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> You guys are total enablers! I posted a shea butter deal on my facebook for anyone lloking... ED has a great sale today on 5 pounds of organic Shea!



And I used the deal.....and ended up buying a few EO's as well  I like being enabled!!!!!!


----------



## Genny (Mar 21, 2013)

christinak said:


> Genny, she will include that list in your order if you request it.  Some are still being worked on though but I guess she has most.  I just ordered and saved over $12 with the coupon code!!  She has every scent I wanted.....not everything is listed in the store so if you don't see something, just ask.



That's weird, I just emailed her and asked her (just in case you forgot) & this is what she said, "Hello Genny we do not include that information with each fragrance oil."    roblem:


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 22, 2013)

christinak said:


> Here's my list!  I'm really excited to get them and make my crazy soap
> 
> gasoline
> oak barrel
> ...



I'm excited for you too!  Where did you end up ordering from?


----------



## christinak (Mar 22, 2013)

Melstan, I ordered from the etsy shop that I posted about having the 25% off!  Great deal!

Genny, that is super duper weird....

Cherry Bomb, that's great...I love saving where I can!!


----------

